# BIC pin trigger job on a Marlin 22 bolt action



## tom ga hunter (Mar 17, 2010)

After looking for a long time I finally found a Matlin 882 in really condition. I understand that if you change the oringinal trigger spring on an earlier Marlin 22 my trigger pull will go from 6# to 3#. Does anyone know which BIC pin to use?


----------



## seaweaver (Mar 17, 2010)

??/sounds sketchy...use a BIC ink pin how? the spring?

cw


----------



## seaweaver (Mar 17, 2010)

http://forums.gunsandammo.com/forum/general-shooting-information/trigger-marlin-882


----------



## tom ga hunter (Mar 17, 2010)

Thanks for your help, I found this in Google search and it's what I wanted.



http://www.rimfirecentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=33044


----------



## seaweaver (Mar 17, 2010)

Wow.
I was suspecting some thing a bit more gimmicky...but that looks ok..but I inspect it after 200 pulls or so. I can foresee it getting weaker over time...but perhaps not if it is hardened.
good luck on that and neat fix.
cw


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Mar 17, 2010)

I might have to try that.  I don't usually mess with my triggers, but it looks like I could easily put it back to factory specs.


----------



## killitgrillit (Mar 17, 2010)

Y'all go to rimfirecentral.com and go under the marlin owners section and in the stickies there is how to do this
www.rimfirecentral.com


----------



## Tenderfoot (Mar 17, 2010)

I have two Marlin rimfires that I have done this to. My 880SQ is down to around 2 1/2 pounds and my 925M is at around 3 pounds. Very easy to do and will greatly improve the trigger. Just be sure to not get them too light with this, which is very easy to do. Check them to make sure they won't slam fire and bump them on the ground or floor on the butt a bunch to make sure they are safe.


----------

